

7 Free Tools to Minify your Scripts and CSS - kadhinn
http://www.devcurry.com/2009/11/7-free-tools-to-minify-your-scripts-and.html

======
buro9
And they've missed the Google Closure Optimizer for JavaScript:
<http://code.google.com/closure/>

------
pmjordan
I'm not sure why YUI Compressor is last on that list, and why it's not
mentioned that it also minifies CSS.

~~~
ojbyrne
Last could be a position of honor. And he mentions that it produces higher
compression ratios.

------
mike-cardwell
I wrote a couple of articles a while ago about minifying css/javascript on the
fly. They utilise a mod_perl handler which intercepts outgoing css/js and
compresses them on the way out.

<https://secure.grepular.com/Compressing_CSS_on_the_Fly>

[https://secure.grepular.com/Compressing_JavaScript_on_the_Fl...](https://secure.grepular.com/Compressing_JavaScript_on_the_Fly)

------
ErrantX
If anyone uses Kohana I maintain a packaged which wraps the PHP cssmin and
jsmin libraries (plus some Kohana juice for serving files/caching)

<http://hg.errant.me.uk/minify>

There is also a port (or rewrite) for Kohana V3 that someone else maintains
<http://github.com/zazu/minify>

------
zalew
For the Django dudes in here:

<http://github.com/miracle2k/django-assets> with which you can use your
compressor of choice

<http://elsdoerfer.name/docs/django-assets/>

------
statenjason
Two months ago I hooked up jsmin from a build script for release
configurations. It's been helpful to have all of the reader-friendly stuff
stripped out automatically without having to store minified copies in source
control.

~~~
ojbyrne
That's obviously a best practice. Minified code is essentially object code.

------
frankosaurus
For .NET websites, Combres does minifying, compression, and combining of
scripts: <http://combres.codeplex.com/>

------
bigstorm
For Dojo as mentioned on the post comment

<http://dojotoolkit.org/docs/shrinksafe>

